# Thank God they got Dorner and nobody else has to die!



## Stoy (Feb 14, 2013)

I am thankful that the Dorner incident is over. I am not even to worried about how it went down. If someone has a problem or a issue they need to handle it like adults. Getting in to gun battles with the police is a fast ride to Hell!

Stoy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's all well and good, but my thoughts keep turning to the uncontrolled and unprofessional police panic that caused officers to seriously harm two women who were delivering newspapers to private homes, early in the morning.
Not only were they two women, and not one big, muscular man, but also they were driving a truck that was nothing like Dorner's.
The cops could've stopped them at gunpoint, and looked them over. But instead, they shot the truck, _and the women_, full of holes. That's unprofessional, panicked behavior.

Maybe what we really need, to keep us safe, is to disarm the police.
That, and also "Gun-Free Zone" signs...


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I +1 Steve. this in most regards seems like it could have been handled better. I didn't Judge Dredd type stuff was what our police were supposed to do. The Police seemed to be the Police, Judge, Jury, & Executioner in this case.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Thank God they god Dorner and nobody else has to die!*

As a police officer I understand the stress that Dept was under when fellow officers are lost... but what transpired & how those officers reacted is inexcusable.

2 old Mexican ladies in a truck (wrong make/model/color) with tinted windows & no lights on... is not a reason to repeatedly fire on a vehicle.

These are the type of officers that give police a bad name.

All I ask is you do not judge the many by the actions of the few.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with Tap, being ex=leo I can understand what was happening with some officers, but again they violated rules with that shooting and should be held accountable for their bad acts.
JT


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I also haven't appreciated how hundreds of African American males have been mistakenly identified as Dorner himself. So many racist folks out there, a guy even had to wear a t-shirt around that said "No I'm Not Dorner"

Also avenging two officers is one thing, but the way this was handled there was much more at stake. I love how in this country we say we love our men and women in the military and then when they are back in society we call them "Rambo" and "Psychopathic ex-military" etc. Dorner was a suspect who was innocent until proven guilty, what were the people at the top trying to hide? I heard he turned two officers in for beating a person with a mental disability and was fired. 

It's 2013 and we let police throw fire into a building to get the suspect out. What the heck? Thats the end of the movie "Young Gunz" for the love of god? GTFO with those kind of tactics. People in LA need to demand an investigation into what turns a friendly ex-military ex-police into a suspected cop killer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> As a police officer I understand the stress that Dept was under when fellow officers are lost... but what transpired & how those officers reacted is inexcusable...





jtguns said:


> I agree with Tap, being ex=leo I can understand what was happening with some officers, but again they violated rules with that shooting and should be held accountable for their bad acts.
> JT


While I wouldn't normally hold an entire department liable for the criminal misbehavior of a couple of officers, this is either the Los Angeles Police Department or the L.A. Sheriff's Department. They are two of the most racially insensitive, "us against them," anti-civilian departments in the US. I strongly doubt that those officers who panicked will receive much more than a slap on both wrists for the serious and unnecessary damage that they did.
As a L.A.P.D. volunteer, back in the '70s and '80s, I heard extensive, almost continuous racial slurs and anti-civilian contempt bandied about, without either control or supervision by division sergeants. I finally had to quit, because complaints were ignored.
I must admit, though, that the lead officer in charge of the car that patrolled my own neighborhood was a wonderful guy who took his work seriously, and who took pains to get to know the people whom he sought to "protect and serve."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The LAPD has gone thru a lot of changes within the last 20 yrs. or so. Having said that, not all the changes have been for the better.

They have been under tremendous pressure to hire those from within local communities......_qualified or not_. I'm not going to get into a pissing match over what I've said, but it's hard to dispute facts.

There's a lot of people riding around in police cars in LA that shouldn't be. :watching:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Thank God they god Dorner and nobody else has to die!*

From what I've read... no charges have been sought for the 2 officers involved.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> From what I've read... no charges have been sought for the 2 officers involved.


Yes. Exactly.

Now, then: Is that, or is it not, a basis for condemnation of the entire department?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Thank God they god Dorner and nobody else has to die!*

I would be condeming the city/county prosecutor.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While I wouldn't normally hold an entire department liable for the criminal misbehavior of a couple of officers, this is either the Los Angeles Police Department or the L.A. Sheriff's Department. They are two of the most racially insensitive, "us against them," anti-civilian departments in the US. I strongly doubt that those officers who panicked will receive much more than *a slap on both wrists* for the serious and unnecessary damage that they did.
> As a L.A.P.D. volunteer, back in the '70s and '80s, I heard extensive, almost continuous racial slurs and anti-civilian contempt bandied about, without either control or supervision by division sergeants. I finally had to quit, because complaints were ignored.
> I must admit, though, that the lead officer in charge of the car that patrolled my own neighborhood was a wonderful guy who took his work seriously, and who took pains to get to know the people whom he sought to "protect and serve."


Do you really think they'll be so severe as to slap both wrists or do you mean the more likely scenario of one wrist each?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> I would be condeming the city/county prosecutor.


...And what about Internal Affairs?
Shouldn't they be doing something too?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Thank God they god Dorner and nobody else has to die!*

I think they may part of the issue (depending one which side you believe)... if there was indeed a cover-up & allegations of brutality were swept under a rug and the whistle blower (Dorner) shunned and fired.... they would be knowledgeable... IF we are to believe Dorner's side of the story... the truth may never surface publicly.

The DA/Prosecutor would be the one to seek charges against the 2 officers pending an investigation... unless they are supporting the officers actions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, *TnR*...
OK. I'll wait and watch.

Although Dorner's story, as detailed in his manifesto, reflects badly upon L.A.P.D., the way he excuses himself and blames everybody else for his misfortunes throws my suspicion upon him, rather than upon his training officer. Nevertheless, Dorner's story about his training officer seems consistent with L.A.P.D. behavior.
It's very hard to know whom to believe.
I hope that we will eventually learn what really happened...but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> I also haven't appreciated how hundreds of African American males have been mistakenly identified as Dorner himself. So many racist folks out there, a guy even had to wear a t-shirt around that said "No I'm Not Dorner"
> 
> Also avenging two officers is one thing, but the way this was handled there was much more at stake. I love how in this country we say we love our men and women in the military and then when they are back in society we call them "Rambo" and "Psychopathic ex-military" etc. Dorner was a suspect who was innocent until proven guilty, what were the people at the top trying to hide? I heard he turned two officers in for beating a person with a mental disability and was fired.
> 
> It's 2013 and we let police throw fire into a building to get the suspect out. What the heck? Thats the end of the movie "Young Gunz" for the love of god? GTFO with those kind of tactics. People in LA need to demand an investigation into what turns a friendly ex-military ex-police into a suspected cop killer.


So, you blaming or justifying what this individual did? It reminds me of the OJ ordeal, I suppose you believe the LAPD and captain Fuhrman planted blood at the scene as a big cover up and framed OJ, less we forget about Nicole and Goldman. What about the several police officers which have been brutally murdered and their grieving families? Dorman was a very insecure and sick individual, this person had pent up rage of racism from a very tender age. He was extremely paranoid and knew his performance as a rookie was subpar and that he was going to be canned. He had a habit of reporting incidences all too frequently beginning as a rookie and in the military. He knew he was getting bad marks by his trainer and deservedly so. In my opinion he was fishing for a lawsuit against the LAPD to finance his second home that was going into foreclosure in Vegas. He would question his training officer(the one he reported for kicking) about, "how do they treat you" "are they prejudicial against you" "have you seen racism on the force". To such an extent the training officer reported his behavior to her superior and said she felt very uncomfortable and asked him to desist with this sort of conversation and focus on training. He would cry in the patrol car saying that he needed readjustment training because he just wasn't ready for duty. He lied about his trainer not helping him to get into readjustment training, when documentation clearly showed she attempted numerous times, and ironically it was granted the day he filed his complaint, about 2 weeks after the incident. His own girlfriend posted a warning to other women on a date web page that he was extremely paranoid and a nut, and you better keep away from him. He murdered allot of innocent people and frankly I'm glad they fried him before he could murder anyone else. Read the full report below and decide for yourself. By the way, they had 3 independant hotel witnesses that testified they never witnessed the officer kick the subject, along with three internal affairs investigators, two other police officers and reviewed by the California Appeals Court, along with many hotel guest checking in and out.. That indeed would be one heck of a conspiracy.

Christopher Dorner Investigation | DOCUMENTS: Deposition, Legal Papers Challenging LAPD « LeakSource


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I never excused Dorner's actions, I did point out how fast we have a tendency to abandon our peoples in the military and police before even putting them on trial and how a manhunt endangered lives of lots of innocent people and "look a like" Dorners'. I don't care what people said about him, you know what my ex-girlfriends would say about me Denner? Thats why they are my ex-girlfriends! And if his career was as shaky as the reports (which can be faked or exaggerated) and other officers say why couldn't somebody give this guy help or at least talk to him?

Again not condoning his actions but jeez they really dropped the ball on this, innocent people shouldn't get hurt by LAPD bc of some bloodlust


----------

